# Better source of slicers?



## bieniek (Jun 22, 2012)

I want a slicer. A sujihiki if you wish. 

I havent really found anything intertesting on the regular sites, so I went to CKTG to check what brands did I missed.

I found this
http://www.**************.com/satada27wa.html

I will not buy anything from CKTG. 
Is there any other etailer that sells those?

Similarly with Konosuke in white steel. 

cheers


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 22, 2012)

Have you looked at Epicureaun Edge? They have Asai Wa handled sujis...I think they are all clad, but their might be some with carbon core...

And if I remember, there is georgeous Bill Burke slicer on their site...but pricey and not Wa handled.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 22, 2012)

double post


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 22, 2012)

bieniek said:


> I want a slicer. A sujihiki if you wish.
> 
> I havent really found anything intertesting on the regular sites, so I went to CKTG to check what brands did I missed.
> 
> ...



aframestokyo.com


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 22, 2012)

I would talk to Maksim about a Yoshikane--there's one being reviewed as a pass around knife right now in his sub forum. Other ideas include asking Jon to get Heiji to make a 270 suji, which I'm almost sure they could do. +1 on your dilemma re: sources for Konosuke.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 22, 2012)

Any reason you don't want to buy from CKTG?
Most people here buy from that site...


----------



## obtuse (Jun 22, 2012)

HBad experience? Check out bernal cutlery too


----------



## chinacats (Jun 22, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Any reason you don't want to buy from CKTG?
> Most people here buy from that site...



Bad experiences


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 22, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Any reason you don't want to buy from CKTG?
> Most people here buy from that site...



There's a potential can of worms...


----------



## add (Jun 22, 2012)

:scratchhead:


oivind_dahle said:


> Most people here buy from that site...


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a little lost with this CKTG thing. ******** is always hidden with stars as well. (Owner correct?) Is it possible to elaborate or will this just lead to a debate?


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 22, 2012)

There's a debate (which is probably a nice way to put it) that comes down to differences in marketing strategies, business tactics, and personal ethics. Probably a dog best left sleeping.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 22, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Have you looked at Epicureaun Edge? They have Asai Wa handled sujis



Cheers for the suggestion, however they dont have the size. Im looking after preferably 27cm.



El Pescador said:


> aframestokyo.com



?



heldentenor said:


> I would talk to Maksim about a Yoshikane--there's one being reviewed as a pass around knife right now in his sub forum. Other ideas include asking Jon to get Heiji to make a 270 suji, which I'm almost sure they could do. +1 on your dilemma re: sources for Konosuke.



 I asked already. He wont have anything any soon. 
But if I want to order stuff, I go custom.




oivind_dahle said:


> Any reason you don't want to buy from CKTG?



Mostly business ethics. I never bought anything there. 
Around a year ago there was one thread about the famous shop. I said there that I will never buy anything from that kinda person/business owner. 



oivind_dahle said:


> Most people here buy from that site...


 
Luckily Im not the most. 


So nothing more than that really. Its very personal, Im not going to buy there. But I need a slicer. 

any thoughts about that?
http://knifewear.com/knife-detail.asp?knife=35sujihiki270&family=35


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 22, 2012)

Does it have to be Japanese?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jun 22, 2012)

If you are interested in the Kono white #2, just get the Sakai Yusuke #2 from bluewayjapan on ebay. Best value in lasers


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 22, 2012)

Another option that Salty recommended awhile back is a Masamoto KS suji from japanesechefsknife. Fit and finish are probably best described as "functional" but performance seems to be regarded highly.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 22, 2012)

heldentenor said:


> Does it have to be Japanese?



what you have in mind? 

Bluewayjapan is out oh slicers


----------



## Birnando (Jun 22, 2012)

I was lucky then I guess to find a Sujihiki from Shigefusa at Maksim's store

I'm not gonna add too much fuel to the flame here, but what is being described in this thread when it comes to purchases made from CKTG does not resemble mine.
I've bought quite a lot from them, and found both the products and the service to be nothing but to my fullest satisfaction.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jun 22, 2012)

Yoshihiro hagane sujihiki? White #1 (apparently) monosteel, $225


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 22, 2012)

bieniek said:


> what you have in mind?
> 
> Bluewayjapan is out oh slicers



A Marko Tsourkan, if you can wait a little bit. Can't imagine a better slicer than mine in 52100.

If you need one today, you could do far worse than the Hattori FH or Masamoto KS. Nothing wrong with the Yoshihiro mentioned below, either.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 22, 2012)

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/sujibiki-knife.html
-AJ


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 22, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/sujibiki-knife.html
> -AJ



yup Aframes Tokyo!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 22, 2012)

do you know what length you want? as weird as it sounds the difference between 270mm and 300mm sujis seem to be night and day. atleast for me, in my very limited experience using them.i much prefer 300mm for sujis.


----------



## mpukas (Jun 22, 2012)

Check out EE's Blazen 270 suji. 

Check w/ Keiichi @ Blue Way Japan for a Yusuke (on ebay). He sells 300, 270, 240 & 210 suji's in white #2 wa handle (but not much in stock ATM). If you want stainless, he can have them make their Swedish SS 61HRC for a small fee (normally 58HRC). If you want a western handle, I'm sure he can have that made too. Excellent knives, and best value for mono steel blades. 

Or simply ask JBro! He's got several options in stock. mpp


----------



## labor of love (Jun 22, 2012)

carters got a couple of sweet looking sujis for sale too 
http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...kuro-uchi-sujihiki-ho-wood-water-buffalo-horn


----------



## mainaman (Jun 22, 2012)

bieniek said:


> what you have in mind?
> 
> Bluewayjapan is out oh slicers


you can always contact Keiichi and ask him , he can even get you somewhat customized(dimensions) knife at no extra, harder HT is a bit extra.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 22, 2012)

Why not give Jon a call at JKI?


----------



## bieniek (Jun 23, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> yup Aframes Tokyo!



nice guys, thanks. This is one of the sites I checked. I even got excited about the tadatsuna 27 in white steel but then found out nothing is in stock. 



labor of love said:


> do you know what length you want?



Yup. 270 it is. I have some other jobs for it other than just carving and 300 is running little long. Definitely 300 in yanagi 

With the Carter, is the blade length really a *blade* or edge?

I just got answer from Koki, saying I could order 270 version of Masamoto KS :bliss:


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, there's an 8.5 sun Carter available that's 257mm on the edge, which is pretty much how long a 270 Suji is.

Jon can prolly get you one of these: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com.../gesshin-ginga-270mm-white-2-wa-sujihiki.html

Masamoto KS from JCK is a good option, but it's only stocked in 240mm.

Watanabe shows a 270 Suji in stock, it may be in blue steel though.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, but it can be ordered in 270, takes 45 days to arrive 

I must see that watanabe. 
I heard some rumours about watanabe ordering their blades from outside? I mean not producing them... Could that be true?


----------



## ecchef (Jun 23, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 23, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Yeah, but it can be ordered in 270, takes 45 days to arrive


I thought you weren't willing to wait to order?
That opens up the Sakai Yusuke to be ordered from Blueway Japan, and the Gesshin to be ordered from Jon as well. I wouldn't expect their wait times to be much different. Any of those three would be great knives to own.

I don't know anything about Watanabe outsourcing knives. I wouldn't think it likely for him to have somebody else producing his pro model, just the cheaper ones.

The Suji in question is of the pro model.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats correct sir. 

But what choice do I have if I dont find something that talks to me? 

Yoshihiro is interesting same as Gesshin Ginga but I might want something wee bit better. 

Not an two and a half grand worth of knife though, but a Watanabe or Tsourkan seems in my price range.


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 23, 2012)

The Masamoto Sohonten catalog only shows a 240 KS suji (KS3224), and when I was at the Sohonten head office (and shop) in February, they only had the KS3224 on display.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 23, 2012)

Koki Iwahara said:


> Dear Mike
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest and confirmation.
> 
> ...




Not looking no more I guess.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 23, 2012)

nice! i wonder how thick they are above the heel. i know a guy who has the 240mm suji and its actually 252mm, i bet that ks will run atleast 280mm long.


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool! Same thing, the catalog only shows a 24 cm slicer (KS4324). It's neat to find out they can make one on order.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder myself how its going to look, whats the weight but I also have belt sander I wont hesitate to use if I have to:bat:

Yeah its great imho the knife is good value, especially if you consider how expensive is ems on the yoshihiro, its just about 60 bucks more expencive for Masamoto from honkasumi line. 
And Koki as usuall was very helpful friendly and patient and just overally lovely to cooperate!


----------



## dav (Jun 23, 2012)

Not a suji but I have a Watanabe pro Yanagi 270mm in white steel and its a beautiful knife, takes an amazing edge (the ootb edge was very sharp) f&f is very good and it performs great.


----------



## Dieter01 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a 270mm Heiji on order. Hope to get it in a few weeks. 
Somewhat off topic, but... The price for the Suji was almost 70% higher than the 240 guyto. Is that normal?


----------



## bieniek (Jul 3, 2012)

Koki Iwahara said:


> Dear Mike
> 
> Thank you very much for waiting your order with patience.
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
I love this guy.

Ive waited for, like a week??


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 3, 2012)

Koki delivers once again!


----------



## labor of love (Jul 3, 2012)

please post pics! theres no pics on the website of a masamoto suji that length. im super curious!


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 3, 2012)

Nor in the catalog! I'm super curious myself -- I'd love to add to my KS family (270 gyuto, 300 yanagi), but I don't want a slicer less than 10 inches.


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 3, 2012)

But for the record: THAT IS COOL!


----------



## bieniek (Jul 4, 2012)

labor of love said:


> please post pics! theres no pics on the website of a masamoto suji that length. im super curious!



Affirmative sir. 

I definitely will post pics, I might just start new thread so more folks can see it, Ive seen someone complain about 240 suji being OOS @ JCK, back at KF [I check the marketplace there]. I wont review it, but will share pics!

I cannot wait but Kokis EMS is worldwide famous for speed. :bliss:

[Im super curious but also astonished about the price and delivery. Think of it. To post it to Norway/Europe, this Masamoto from *honkasumi* line is cheaper than Gesshin or Yoshihiro from ebay, plus duty free ]


----------



## cookinstuff (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm curious to see this, as the person said their masamoto ks suji 240 was 255. Funny, my friend ordered a 270 masamoto ks and it came in at 255, maybe there is only a 255? I have no idea if they shipped him the '240' now, or if they only make an inbetween. Update when you get yours please, either way, it is a very nice slicer. Oh and Koki is great, Japan to Canada in 2-3 days, my packages from US usually sit in customs that long.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jul 4, 2012)

KS series run long. I've had 240mm KS Suji and it ran around 250mm. KS 270mm Gyuto ran just over 280mm. I expect the 270mm suji to be longer as well.

Although I only kept my KS suji for a short while, it was a great knife. Very thin, very light and very well finished.

BTW Salty has a 270mm Masamoto Honyaki Slicer. This will help you with the wait 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ5BffjMOGM


----------



## Lefty (Jul 4, 2012)

I was going to ramble, but meh.

Long and short of it: Koki rocks!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 4, 2012)

Koki = unbeatable shipping. If everyone shipped as promptly and as cheaply as Koki does... for all types of items... I would never leave my home to shop again.

Even jeans/clothes at $7 worldwide for 5 pieces plus 3 days delivery? I'm there. Coffee beans at $7 for 5kg worldwide in 3 days? I'm there... shoes? bags? camera lenses? could go on and on...


----------

